# Hip Gestamates?



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent my bitch's hips in but since it's digital they gave me copies too. While I wait the month+ for the OFA results what do you guys think? (well anyone who knows anything about hips that is i guess)

Female Rottweiler 6 years


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Amy, did they do a lateral (side) view as well?


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> Sent my bitch's hips in but since it's digital they gave me copies too. While I wait the month+ for the OFA results what do you guys think? (well anyone who knows anything about hips that is i guess)
> 
> Female Rottweiler 6 years


Amy, for a 6 year dog the hips look good to me. Bet she come back OFA Good.


Here's the grades from OFA http://www.offa.org/hd_grades.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Same with Lynda! 
I would like to see it be a bit straighter but I don't seen it creating any problems. 
Sockets cover well. Ball looks snug and no wear. No indication of arthritis in the neck....course I'm no doctor. :wink:


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Amy, did they do a lateral (side) view as well?


Just three of these views


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Not bad for a 6 year old rottie. I just see less coverage on the one side but keepin my fingers crossed for ya.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Not bad for a 6 year old rottie. I just see less coverage on the one side but keepin my fingers crossed for ya.
> 
> T



I'm seeing that side (*R)* just a tad higher in positioning the dog. To me that's where the "less coverage" comes in to play. It just opens the head a bit more then on the other side. Thoughts?


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm seeing that side (*R)* just a tad higher in positioning the dog. To me that's where the "less coverage" comes in to play. It just opens the head a bit more then on the other side. Thoughts?


How much of that is the actual positioning of the dog on the X-ray table though?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> How much of that is the actual positioning of the dog on the X-ray table though?



That's my point! Bad positioning can make good look bad. That x-ray isn't bad, just not great positioning.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Gotcha. I thought you meant the actual structural position of the dog.

Anyway, those hips look good to me!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well the pelvis tip overlays aren't equal for sure. Hard to say if they were [i.e. perfect positioning] would the cup depth on the one side look as good as the other. The difference I see in cup depth, bony edges, etc. are slight from left to right. Much better to look at these on hubby's gigantic MAC computer screen vs. my tiny notebook.

T


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Results are in........

OFA EXCELLENT =D


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats cool!!! thanks for sharing this it was good to watch what the outcome was from the xrays.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Whoohoooo!!!!! Makes your heart go pitter patter for sure.

T


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

congratulations Amy, super!!!!
=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL I didn't even breed her and I feel like a million bucks. It's like the rottweiller jackpot right there.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!!fantabulous!!!


----------

